# Tiger Lily out of Neverland



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Yey just got home with a new pet, a 4.25" female Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum fasciatum).. She'll be rehoused first thing in the morning and i'll be naming her after the Indian girl Tiger Lily to ease my confusion with pet names lol





































Sorry guys no interesting pet adventures for today. Who knows maybe tomorrow! LOL


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love her coloring!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

ooooooh!!! She's absolutely lovely!  And I love your choice of name. ;3

(btw, you made me jump again. ;o; )


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

You have to warn people, man! I can handle spiders, but not without warning. Sheesh, my heart's still beating fast.  She is lovely though.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm always interested in your threads, but I have learned to scroll down slowly should any pictures like these pop up and make me scream.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeeeah, might be a good idea to add a (spider) or (insect) warning in the title of your threads! We do have a lot of people on the forum with insect and/or spider fears.  She IS gorgeous though, I love tarantulas though I've never been able to own one (yet).


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha! Will take note of that


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Or, start a new thread just for your spiders. I absolutely love spiders. I don't often get to read through all the threads. I read through the subjects real quick and pick out those that I think I may be interested in. I completely missed the images of your OBT until recently. And she is one I'm glad I didn't miss. She is quite a looker.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just so happened she's new so she needs to be introduced haha.. Honestly, i don't like tarantulas either that's why i only have 6 adults lol


----------

